# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Ringnecks: Προσπάθεια κοινωνικοποίησης-εξημέρωσης

## vicky_ath

Όπως σας έχουμε ήδη παρουσιάσει στο Το super duper mini εκτροφείο μας! (post #321) , πριν λίγους μήνες αποκτήσαμε τρία πανέμορφα Indian Ringneck!
Τα πουλάκια είναι και τα 3 άγρια και μάλιστα τα δύο είναι αρκετά μεγάλα σε ηλικία (πάνω από 5 χρόνων) οπότε όπως καταλαβαίνετε ήταν αρκετά τρομαγμένα όταν ήρθαν στο σπίτι μας. 
Πλησιάζοντας το κλουβί τους σε κοντινή απόσταση άρχιζαν να χτυπιούνται, ακόμα και αν απλά άλλαζα τροφές γινόταν πανικός. Φυσικά για να βάλω το χέρι μου μέσα στο κλουβί ούτε λόγος... 
Δεν έτρωγαν, δεν έπιναν και δεν έπαιζαν μπροστά μου. Μόνο το βλέμμα μου τους προκαλούσε φόβο. 

Έτσι για αρκετό χρειάστηκε να τα αφήσω στην ησυχία τους... το μόνο που έκανα ήταν να αλλάζω τροφή και νερό. Και φυσικά να περνάω αρκετό χρόνο μέσα στο δωμάτιο, να παίζω και να χαϊδεύω τα κοκατίλ μπροστά τους, να μιλάω για να συνηθίσουν τη φωνή μου.
Σιγά σιγά άρχισαν να τρώνε μπροστά μου, ειδικά όταν τους έβαζα τις αγαπημένες τους λιχουδιές, όπως γλιστρίδα, καλαμπόκι, πιπεριά!
Έπειτα άρχισα να επεμβαίνω στο κλουβί τους, για να προσθέσω παιχνίδια, πατήθρες κτλ.


Και τις τελευταίες 2 εβδομάδες έκανα προσπάθειες να τα βγάλω από το κλουβί... μία από τις πρώτες μας προσπάθειες, με τη μικρότερη και πιο θαρραλέα, τη Μπιάνκα, να βγαίνει στην πόρτα για να φάει το αγαπημένο της καλαμπόκι και τον Ντιέγκο να την ακολουθεί, αλλά τελικά να διαστάζει...!







Επίσης πριν λίγες μέρες αφέθηκαν και τα έκανα μπάνιο! Νομίζω πως πρώτη φορά ήταν τόσο ήρεμα με εμένα τόσο κοντά τους!







Και το τελευταίο τους κατόρθωμα... εχθές, όπου τελικά ο Ντιέγκο ακολούθησε την Μπιάνκα και τα δύο πουλάκια πέταξαν, εξερεύνησαν, έπαιξαν και τελικά (με λίγη βοήθεια από μένα...  :winky:  )γύρισαν μετά από μερικές ώρες στο κλουβί τους!




 


 










Μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω πείσει την Λούνα να βγει, αλλά σύντομα πιστεύω ότι θα ακολουθήσει και εκείνη. Εχτές ήταν έτοιμη, αλλά δίστασε... ψάχνει ακόμα πως να σκαρφαλώσει στην οροφή!

Αυτά είναι τα βήματα που κάναμε μέχρι στιγμής. Δεν ξέρω ως που θα φτάσουμε και δεν με νοιάζει να πιέσω τα πουλάκια, οπότε θα πάμε με τους δικούς τους ρυθμούς, όσο αργοί και να είναι! Είναι η πρώτη φορά που έχω τόσο άγρια πουλάκια και η πρώτη φορά που επιχειρώ κάτι τέτοιο, άρα οποιες συμβουλές ευπρόσδεκτες!
Και ελπίζω να συνεχίσετε να βλέπετε πρόοδό μας!  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ όμορφα πουλάκια!!! 
Μακάρι να εξοικειωθούν ακόμη περισσότερο... Καλή συνέχεια!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

πανεμορφα ειναι  :Love0034:

----------


## chrisada

Πανεμορφα ειναι!!! Να ειναι παντα ευτυχισμένα!!! 

Ακριβως το ιδιο θεμα εχω εγω με την πιτσι που την πηρα απο πετ σοπ... Ακριβως το ιδιο ομως! αλλα ειναι λιγο πιο θαρραλεα, δηλαδη βγαινει απο το κλουβι και κοβει βολτες πανω στο κλουβακι της... μια μερα ηρθε και πανω στο γραφειο μ να αρπαξει ενα σταφυλι χαχα!

2 πραγματακια προσεξα και ενθουσιαστηκα!

1ον: Πανεμορφο κλουβι!! θυμασαι απο που το πηρες? αν ναι μπορεις να μου στειλεις μεσω pm? ηθελα να το παρω κι εγω το ιδιο για την πιτσι!
2ον: Αυτο το Foraging toy που εβαλες τη παπρικα απο που το πηρες? εφαγα τον τοπο για να βρω ενα παρομοιο και να της κρεμαω την τροφη για να παιξει και να φαει κιολας

Ευχομαι να μας πεις ολα τα βηματα που ακολουθησες μεχρι την εξημερωση τους γιατι εμεις οι νεοι ακομα δεν ξερουμε τοσο καλα τα κολπα (και οταν λεω "εμεις" και "νεοι" εννοω εμενα :Embarrassment: )

----------


## vicky_ath

> 2ον: Αυτο το Foraging toy που εβαλες τη παπρικα απο που το πηρες? εφαγα τον τοπο για να βρω ενα παρομοιο και να της κρεμαω την τροφη για να παιξει και να φαει κιολας
> 
> Ευχομαι να μας πεις ολα τα βηματα που ακολουθησες μεχρι την εξημερωση τους γιατι εμεις οι νεοι ακομα δεν ξερουμε τοσο καλα τα κολπα (και οταν λεω "εμεις" και "νεοι" εννοω εμενα)


Tην καρδούλα που κρεμάς τρόφιμα μου την έχουν χαρίσει! Αλλά υπάρχει σε online pet shop του εξωτερικού, απ'όπου την είχε πάρει και το άτομο που μου τη χάρισε. Θα την ψάξω πάλι και θα σου στείλω μήνυμα να σου πω και για το κλουβί.

Και εγώ τελείως καινούρια είμαι στο θέμα αυτό... γι'αυτό και θέλω γνώμες και συμβουλές για το πως να προχωρήσω!

----------


## mitsman

Μην σε νοιαζει τιποτα Βικυ θα σου πω εγω... χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα
Το κλουβι το ειχα παρει απο την Αθηνα!!!! καπου στην Αχαρνων 135 ευρω!

----------


## vicky_ath

4 μήνες μετά και έχουμε κάνει αρκετή πρόοδο! 

Συγκεκριμένα... το ζευγάρακι μας (Λούνα & Ντιέγκο) βρίσκονται σε μία από τις μεγάλες κλούβες μας και περνάνε τις μέρες τους με μεγάλη άνεση! Ο Ντιέγκο έχει σταματήσει να με φοβάται. Τρώει, πίνει και παίζει ανενόχλητος όσο εγώ κάνω δουλειές ή στέκομαι δίπλα στο κλουβί του! Η Λούνα απλώς με αποφεύγει διακριτικά... χαχαχα!
Όπως καταλαβαίνετε όχι τίποτα το δραματικό, αλλά μου αρκεί που δε χτυπιούνται σαν τρελά και έχουμε μία αρμονική συμβίωση!
Αλλά αυτά τα 2 δεν ήταν τόσο ο στόχος μου, αφού είναι αρκετά μεγάλα σε ηλικία και προτιμώ να δεθούν μεταξύ τους και να γίνουν ένα πολύ αγαπημένο ζευγαράκι, όσο η Μπιάνκα, η μικρή της παρέας..
Την έχουμε εδώ και 2 μήνες κάτω στο σπίτι, όπου είναι και το μόνο πουλάκι... έτσι είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο να δεθούμε και να της αφιερώνω και εγώ πολύ περισσότερο χρόνο! 
Αρχικά φοβόταν κάθε μας κίνηση, όταν την πλησιάζαμε τρόμαζε πολύ.. σιγά σιγά αυτό το ξεπέρασε, σταμάτησε να χτυπιέται όποτε έβαζα τα χέρια μου μέσα στο κλουβί της.
Το επομενο βήμα ήταν να ανοίξω την πόρτα του κλουβιού της.. για περίπου 10 μέρες δεν έκανε καμία κίνηση για να βγει έξω... τότε της άφησα το μπολάκι της τροφής μπροστά στην πόρτα. Βγήκε, έφαγε και ξαναμπήκε μέσα... την επόμενη φορά έκατσε λίγο παραπάνω έξω... έπειτα έκανε βόλτες εξωτερικά του κλουβιού... και τελικά βόλτες μέσα στο σπίτι...
Έτσι μετά προχωρήσαμε παρακάτω.. να τη δελεάσω με την αγαπημένη της λιχουδιά.. αποξηραμένες μπανάνες! Αρχικά τις άφηνα σε διάφορα σημεία του κλουβιού για να πάει να τις πάρει... πριν 2 μέρες (φορώντας εννοείται γάντι, γιατι τα θέλω τα δαχτυλάκια μου... χαχαχα) επιχείρησα να της δώσω μία εγώ η ίδια... και πέτυχε! Μετά από αρκετή ώρα με πλησίασε και την πήρε! Μέχρι εκεί όμως... 1 κομματι...
Σήμερα την είχα αρκετές ώρες έξω, αφού ήμουν στο σπιτι όλο το πρωί... έφαγε τουλάχιστον 10 κομματάκια από το χέρι μου... στα πρώτα 2 φορούσα το γάντι, στα επόμενα το έβγαλα... αποφάσισα να το ρισκάρω! Και υπήρχε ανταπόδοση, αφού δε με πείραξε... έτσι μπορώ και εγώ να σταματήσω να φοβάμαι το δυνατό της ράμφος σιγά σιγά!
Εκεί που δυσκολεύομαι προς το παρόν είναι το πως να την ξαναβάζω μέσα, αλλά νομίζω πως βρήκα ένα κολπάκι και θα το εφαρμόσω από την επόμενη φορά!

Επόμενος στόχος μας, να δεχτεί να ανέβει στο χέρι μου...

Μερικές σημερινές φωτογραφίες της...

----------


## Vrasidas

Πανέμορφα πουλάκια που έπεσαν και σε χέρια που θα τα αγαπήσουν και θα τα φροντίσουν. Και τυχερά λοιπόν. 
Κουκλίτσα η Μπιάνκα, και το ξέρει κιολας  :: 

Να σου ζήσουν και να περνατε όμορφα μαζί Βικυ!!!

----------


## vasilakis13

υπέροχο πουλάκι, να το χαίρεσαι!!
κι εγώ θέλω να βγάλω το αρσενικό καμιά βόλτα μαζί με τη θηλυκιά, αλλά δεν ξέρω πως θα τον ξαναβάλω μετά και δεν θέλω με τίποτα να τον ακινητοποιήσω με πετσέτα. Μπορείς να μας πεις το κολπάκι ?  :Happy:

----------


## vicky_ath

Βασίλη τίποτα παραπάνω από το να της αφήσω μια μπανάνα στην πόρτα του κλουβιού... συνήθως τρέχει να πάει να την πάρει και αν πλησιάσω την παίρνει και πάει μέσα... απλώς πρέπει να έχεις καλό συγχρονισμό... τώρα με τα κοκατίλ δεν ξέρω αν πιάνει αυτό... τα δικά μου ποτέ δεν ήταν τόσο λιχούδικα ώστε να θυσιάσουν τη βόλτα τους για ένα κομμάτι φαί! χαχαχα!!

----------


## vasilakis13

καλό αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι θα πιάσει και με βλέπω να τον κυνηγάω με την πετσέτα μετά, μόνο η θηλυκιά είναι τόσο λιχουδιάρα,με λίγο κεχρί κάνει και τούμπες  :Stick Out Tongue:  ... έχω ακούσει ότι άμα τα αφήσεις μπαίνουν μόνα τους μετά γιατί είναι το φαΐ τους μέσα αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο πιάνει και σε πόση ώρα. Αν βάλω τη θηλυκιά μέσα πιστεύεις θα μπει κι αυτός?

----------


## Sophie

Πανέμορφα είναι!!!!!  :Big Grin:  Να τα χαίρεσαι και να περνατε ομορφες στιγμές μαζί!!  :Happy:   :Big Grin:

----------


## vicky_ath

> έχω ακούσει ότι άμα τα αφήσεις μπαίνουν μόνα τους μετά γιατί είναι το φαΐ τους μέσα αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο πιάνει και σε πόση ώρα. Αν βάλω τη θηλυκιά μέσα πιστεύεις θα μπει κι αυτός?


Εγώ αυτό κάνω στα δικά μου κοκατίλ πάντως...

----------


## Sophie

Συγγνώμη που επεμβαίνω  ::  Πιστεύω πως θα μπει και ο αρσενικός αν βάλεις τη θηλυκιά μέσα. Εγώ πάντως, τον βγάζω και κάθεται στο σταντ του όσο εγώ διαβάζω πχ. Οπότε δεν του περιορίζω τον χρόνο. Έχω ανοιχτή την πόρτα του κλουβιού και όταν πεινάσει, διψάσει, κουραστεί, νυστάξει, πάει μόνος του μέσα και μετά ίσως να ξαναβγει  :winky:  Αλλά είναι πολύ σημαντικό τα πουλάκια να βλέπουν το κλουβί τους  :Happy:   :Big Grin:

----------


## vasilakis13

Μη ζητάς συγγνώμη, ίσα ίσα βοηθάς, το πήρα απόφαση θα το βγάλω την επόμενη φορά και μετά ελπίζω μπει μαζί με την υπόλοιπη παπαγαλοοικογένεια μέσα  :Happy: 
Σόρρυ για τα οφτοπικ  :Sign0007:

----------


## geo_ilion

πανεμορφα τα πουλακια και στα σωστα χερια να τα χαιρεσαι βικυ και καλους απογονους με το ζευγαρι

----------


## vicky_ath

Και για να μην είμαστε μόνο λόγια, δείτε και βιντεάκι με τα κατορθώματά μας!
Ο Δημήτρης ταίζει τη Μπιάνκα μπανάνα!!  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Βίκυ πολύ ευχάριστα νέα!!  :Happy: 
Σας έχει κατά συμπαθήσει!!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Και προχωράμεεεεε!!!!

----------


## mitsman

το τερατακι μας αρχιζει να μας αγαπαει!!!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Αχαχα φωνη μιλάμε...θεικό.

----------


## stelios7

Πανεμορφα ειναι!!! Εγω εχω μονο ενα  :sad:

----------


## vicky_ath



----------


## Vrasidas

Δε λέει όχι για λίγο κρεατάκι μαζί με το φρουτάκι ετσι Δημήτρη; 
Κατά τα άλλα άλλος ένας έρωτας γεννιέται  ::

----------


## vicky_ath

> Δε λέει όχι για λίγο κρεατάκι μαζί με το φρουτάκι ετσι Δημήτρη; 
> Κατά τα άλλα άλλος ένας έρωτας γεννιέται


Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ήταν το δικό μου κρεατάκι που ήθελε να δοκιμάσει.... χαχαχα!!
Βασικα ήθελε να της αφήσω την παπάγια της να την φάει με την ησυχία της... με έσπρωξε ευγενικά με το ράμφος της... μετά με δάγκωσε πολύ απαλά... μετά λίγο πιο δυνατά... εεε και μετά το έπιασα το νόημα και απομακρύνθηκα!! χαχα!!

----------


## geo_ilion

το επομενο δαγκωμα λογικα θα ειχε και δοκιμη γευσης ε βικυ . . .

----------


## Lucky Witch

Κούκλα η μικρή κ μπράβο σου Βίκυ για την πρόοδο σας.

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Δημητρη ζιγουρι ειναι το κρεας !!! 

Αχ αυτο το ασπρο !!!

----------


## mitsman

χαχαχαχχααχαχ αστα να πανε Χρηστο!!!

----------


## vicky_ath



----------


## kostas0206

Ετσιιι!!! Θεα(για τη μπιανκα λεω δημητρη, μην παρεξηγηθουμε  ::  )!!! Και εις ανωτερα!

----------


## mitsman

Αυτο μας έλειπε να λες εμενα Θεα.... χαχαχαχχαχαχαα

----------


## moutro

Μπράβο σας παιδιά!!! Είναι κουκλάκια κ τα 3 κ φαίνεται πόσο καλή δουλειά έχετε κάνει με τη μικρή σας. Εγω είμαι σίγουρη ότι αν το βάλετε σκοπό κ με το ζευγάρι μπορείτε να καταφέρετε πράγματα κ μετά σας βλέπω γκουρου! Με εμάς πιστούς ακόλουθους! Ομοίωματα σας στο σπίτι για να ημερευουν τα πουλιά απο μόνα τους κλπ κλπ... Οι δαλάι λάμα των πτηνών!

----------


## geo_ilion

ημουν σιγουρος οτι θα γινοταν η καλυτερη εκπαιδευση απο εσας παιδια 
καλη συνεχεια στην εκπαιδευση 

δημητρη σε κοιταει λιγο περιεργα νομιζω σαν να θελει κατι παραπανω . . .  χα χα

----------


## Giorgekid

Αυτες οι αποξεραμενες μπανανες τις οποιοες εχω φαει την ελλαδα να τις βρω απο που τις πηρες βικυ-δημητρη????εννοω απο σουπερμαρκετ ?

----------


## mitsman

Απο μαγαζι με ξηρούς καρπους μπορεις να βρεις αποξηραμενες μπανανες αλλα και σε σουπερ μαρκετ....

----------


## Giorgekid

Ευχαριστω παρα,πολυ!!!!!

----------


## e2014

παιδια κανατε φοβερη δουλεια!!!! συγχαρητηρια ειλικρινα και στους δυο!!!! καλη συνεχεια που ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα ειναι καλη!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Ελένη δεν μπορω να μην πω οτι στην συγκεκριμένη περιπτωση ΟΛΗ την δουλεια την εχει κανει η Βικυ και εγω απλα καρπωνομαι τους κοπους της!!!
Οταν μου ειπε οτι θα προσπαθησει να την εξημερωσει την κοροιδευα....
Εχει γινει πολυ καλο πουλακι πλεον και ειναι πραγματικη παρεα!!!! Εχουμε αρχισει να την καταλαβαινουμε κιολας..... οταν τρωμε κατι βαζει τις στριγγλιες.... θελει να φαει!!!

----------


## e2014

παιδια πραγματικα και παλι θα το πω συγχαρητηρια..... τα ringneck ειναι φοβερα πουλια, κι οταν τα εξικοιωνεις ειναι ακομα πιο φοβερα.... αλλα δυστυχως ειναι και πανακριβα.... ηθελα να αποκτισω,αλλα η τιμη που μου ειχαν πει ηταν 120 ευρω..... αν μου περισσευαν ειλικρινα θα τα εδινα..... αλλα δυστυχως.....  ::  ::  να βαζετε κι αλλα βιντεακια να τα βλεπουμε απο εδω.... ειναι μια παρηγορια κι αυτο.... και να θαυμαζουμε τις ομορφες στιγμες που σας χαριζουν...... καλη συνεχεια στην υπεροχη δουλεια σας!!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Καιρό είχα να ενημερώσω το θέμα αυτό... 

Δυστυχώς πριν λίγες μέρες χάσαμε τον Ντιέγκο, το μπλε ρίνγκνεκ.. μετά τη φωτιά το πουλάκι είχε αρρωστήσει. Μάλλον το δηλητήριο που ανέπνευσε τον είχε επηρεάσει στο νευρικό σύστημα και πάθαινε κρίσεις, ενώ είχε και φανερό αναπνευστικό πρόβλημα..
Οπότε τώρα έχω μείνει με τα 2 κορίτσια! Η Μπιάνκα τη γλίτωσε αφού την έχουμε κάτω στο σπίτι, ενώ η Λούνα σαφώς δε μοιάζει με λουτίνο με τόση μαυρίλα επάνω της, αλλά περνάει τώρα πτερόρροια και σε λίγο καιρό νομίζω πως θα είναι μια χαρά! 
Σκέφτομαι να την φέρω και αυτήν κάτω στο σπίτι για να έχουν παρέα η μία την άλλη! Θα δούμε...

Με τη Μπιάνκα πάντως έχουμε γίνει κολλητές πλέον!!!  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Βικυ ευχομαι οταν ερθει η καταλληλη στιγμη ,να προχωρησετε ξανα στην προσπαθεια εκτροφης ,των ομορφων αυτων πουλιων ! λυπαμαι για τον Ντιεγκο και τα αλλα ατυχα πουλακια ...

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ όμορφη η κουκλίτσα σου Βίκυ!!  :Happy: 
Μην ανησυχείς... ένα ατύχημα ήταν, που θα μπορούσε να συνέβη στον καθένα!! Όλα θα γίνουν όπως πριν, το πρότυπο εκτροφείο του φόρουμ!!  :winky:

----------


## johnakos32

Καλή συνέχεια Βίκυ! 
Προχωράτε σαν να μην συνέβη τίποτα και όλα καλά!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Πανέμορφη η Bianca! Πολύ καλή επάνοδο, εύχομαι Βίκυ!

----------


## thanos52

Κουκλα η μπιανκα!Μακαρι να μην σας βρει αλλο κακο

----------


## blackmailer

Καλη συνεχεια και συγχαρητηρια για την μεχρι τωρα υπεροχη προσπαθεια. Ειναι υπεροχη η μπιανκα!!

----------


## Giorgekid

Κουκλα η μπιανκα!!!!!!!ετσι εχω ονομασει και το μπατζι μου που κατα. 75% ειναι λευκη!!!!!στα ιταλικα "μπάνκα" σημαινει λευκη!!!!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

τι ομορφο πουλακι η Μπιανκα.. χαρμα οφθαλμων! να την χαιρεστε  :Happy:  λυπαμαι πολυ για τον Ντιεγκο..

----------


## geo_ilion

πανεμορφη η μπιανκα βικη θελει σιγουρα παρεα και αυτη 
βλεπω οχι απλα κολλητες αυτοκολλητες χα χα 
λυπαμαι πολυ για τον ντιεγκο 
καλη συνεχεια

----------


## mai_tai

Μοντελακι η Μπιανκα  :Happy0064: !Να την χαιρεστε κ  να της βρειτε γρηγορα παρεακι......!!Ειναι πολυυ ομορφη για να μεινει ελευθερη....( ::  :Jumping0046:    )

----------


## xrisam

Δύο υπέροχα κοριτσάκια με λαμπερό βλεμμα!!!! Και η κορνίζα στο βάθος...απλά τέλεια φωτο!

Ποσό λυπάμαι για τα πουλάκια, έχω επιρρεαστει και βγάζω όλες τις συσκευές όταν φεύγουμε.

Μόνο ευχάριστα εύχομαι απο εδώ και πέρα, ολά καλά θα πάνε.

----------


## vicky_ath

Γεια σας και πάλι μετά από καιρό!

Έχω καιρό να σας ενημερώσω για τα ρινγνεκάκια μας... και οι αλλαγές ήταν αρκετές μπορώ να πω! Όπως ίσως θυμάστε είχαμε μείνει με τις 2 θηλυκιές.. πήρα λοιπόν την απόφαση να δώσω τη Λούνα μου, η οποία είναι ένα πουλί που μόνο σε μεγάλη κλούβα πτήσης νιώθει άνετα, αφού είναι πολύ άγρια και στο νέο μας σπίτι, που μετακομίσαμε τον Οκτώβριο δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα να της προσφέρω κάτι τέτοιο... μετά από πολύ ψάξιμο και αφού είχα μιλήσει με πολύ κόσμο, μετά τη δημοσίευση της αγγελίας μου, κατέληξα σε μία ανταλλαγή με γνωστό μου άτομο, η οποία έψαχνε θηλυκό για αναπαραγωγή και ως αντάλλαγμα μου έδωσε ένα υπέροχο αρσενικό ρίνγκνεκ!

Ο Λίο είναι σχεδόν 2 χρονών, από πράσινους γονείς και απόλυτα ήμερος! Δεν δαγκώνει ποτέ ούτε στο ελάχιστο, μιλάει αρκετά και αντιγράφει διάφορους ήχους!

Η Μπιάνκα δεν μπορώ να πω ότι χάρηκε με τον ερχομό του... αναγκάστηκα πολλές φορές να τους χωρίσω σε διαφορετικά κλουβιά, γιατί εκείνη τον κυνηγούσε και τον δάγκωνε.. Τελικά μετά από μερικούς μήνες πλέον τα πάνε αρκετά καλά, κάτι που νομίζω ότι οφείλεται στις ορμόνες της Μπιάνκας που θέλει σαν τρελή να ζευγαρώσει.. χαχαχα! Προς το παρόν βέβαια δεν έχουν κάνει τίποτα, μιας και εγώ δε θέλω να τα ενθαρρύνω, αφού είναι ακόμα μικρά!

Μεταξύ τους διακρίνω και μία ζήλια όταν μπλέκομαι εγώ ανάμεσά τους... δηλαδή, μαλώνουν για το ποιος θα με διεκδικήσει! Οπότε αυτό προσπαθώ να μειώσω τώρα και νομίζω ότι τα πάμε καλά!!

Ακολουθεί φωτορεπορτάζ και βιντεάκι....!!!

----------


## kostas0206

Κου-κλια!!! Μονο αυτο εχω να πω!!!  :Big Grin: 

Η selfie ολα τα λεφτααα!!!  :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## xrisam

Κουκλάκια!!!

----------


## blackmailer

:Happy0159:

----------


## geo_ilion

με το καλο να γινουν και ζευγαρακι Βικυ ειναι κουκλακια και τα δυο

----------


## mrsoulis

Πανεμορφα ειναι και πολυ προσεγμένα μπράβο σου...

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Είστε απίθανοι και πανέμορφοι!!! Μπράβο Βίκυ!!! Ξεχειλίζουν η αγάπη και η ευχαρίστηση σε βίντεο και foto!! Μια τέλεια σχέση!!! Να είστε πάντα έτσι, και καλύτερα!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πανέμορφα είναι πραγματικά! Πολύ γλυκά πουλάκια!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πάρα πολύ όμορφα και ιδιαίτερα πουλιά!!  :Happy:  Μπράβο σας!! 
Με το καλό να δούμε και απογόνους στο μέλλον!!!  :winky:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ε εντάξει και χαδάκια είδαμε και ναζάκια και selfie τί άλλο να θέλουμεεε ??  :: 
Μπράβο πολλά μπράβο Βίκυ !!!!
Καλή συνέχεια και με το καλό στο μέλλον και τα μικρά να γίνουν γονείς 
 :Party0035:

----------

